

Bedside Cancer Detector - yekmer
http://spectrum.ieee.org/biomedical/diagnostics/bedside-cancer-detector/

======
chc
This headline is quite misleading. The article is about a new, less invasive
way of diagnosing cancer, the prototype of which happens to have been
implemented as a smartphone peripheral.

~~~
valjavec
Exactly my thoughts.

We can't deny how versatile smart phones have become, but cutting edge in this
case is not iPhone/any other smart phone, but TB Detector.

------
wgrover
Phones have nothing to do with this. The advance was making an NMR small
enough to be useful at the point-of-care.

------
guelo
The article doesn't mention iPhone or Android, except for the picture. In any
case, I always wonder in general how these types of apps can be distributed
for iPhones since it wouldn't qualify for the app store or for the enterprise
developer program.

------
anigbrowl
There's some great innovation over the last decade in diagnostic and treatment
technology. It makes me wonder why health insurance premiums continue to rise
at many times the rate of inflation.

~~~
OstiaAntica
The government mandates various coverages, restricts competition, taxes health
care extra if purchased by individuals, restricts the number of doctors, and
gives trial layers free run of the place.

~~~
anigbrowl
True, but corruption's a two-way street - the people who write the checks are
as bad as the people who cash them. Healthcare is a market that just doesn't
seem to clear properly and the corruption is a symptom of market failure
rather than the cause.

------
js4all
Is this really possible right now? For me it sounds like science fiction. Next
we have a tricorder.

